# Away for over a year



## Wallyjar (Nov 14, 2008)

have been away from hobby for over a year. A hugh amount of changes!!!

Please tell me about Piko locomotives. I know their buildings and such but first time I have seen locmotive. Look a lot like LGB, ARe they?n Do they perform? Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Piko engines I have seen do not have the extra little features LGB had like sliding windows or doors that open. Probably does not matter to most, esp when running.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought one of the Piko 0-6-0s and added lots of detail and more weight. It didn't run well. The wheels kept slipping out of quarter. I bought a second one, thinking I had messed the first one up, and it had the same problem. I think the axles are too loose in the frames. I was surprised, becaus e otherwise the drive mechanism looked to be pretty robust

Apparently they have improved the mechanisms/drive blocks In the newest locos. I've been tempted to try again


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Please tell me about Piko locomotives 
Piko saw an opportunity when LGB went out of business.


----------

